# It's Getting There



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

My 55 Gal. 

I'm just getting into plants. Learning more every day. Next will be a CO2 injection system but Excel is doing the job for now. 

What do you guys think? 

I'm very interested in any comments or ideas you all have.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Looks great. I always like planted tanks but I myself don't have one haha.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

plants look good, and wicked skull in that tank  

i always wanted to do a skeleton type setup...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you planning on growing any other plants than the ones you have? I see nothing in there that requires CO2. If you aren't I would suggest that you save your money and just dose Excel. Are you dosing macros? Or just Excel and Flourish Comprehensive? It looks like a few of the swords are suffering from a lack of Potassium. Nice start though.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking start there. Like 2wheelsx2 said I'd get a hold of aquaflora and get some dry ferts, start dosing those too! If you do co2 depending on your future plant plans I'd look into getting a canister instead of the HOB filter. That said its a nice looking tank!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great. Great start.
Dosing fertz will help keep everything going good


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I'm currently dosing Excel, Flourish Comprehensive and i've got root tabs in the soil as well, and i'm not sure if it matters, but i'm using Prime for my water changes. (which i have never done before, but after reading all the forums and the advice from the guys at island pets, i've started weekly water changes) 
I'm planning on putting many more plants as i've seen some of your densely planted tanks and i'd love to have one like that, though i don't know any of the plant species beside the crypto's.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great. Maybe put some long stem plants like hygro in the back left corner to hide the heater.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

keep it up mike. I'll give you some trimmings soon! Keep up with regular weekly water changes, and we'll get you dosing soon!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks buddy, this is a good system, Big Mac for trimmings. 

We're going to have to sit down and figure out this dry dosing you were telling me about


----------

